# Reactionary Artwork by Snail



## cat lover

I too can say nothing more, but I wanted to add my appreciation of your insight and talent.


----------



## Sily

Well, I hope that son of a bitch is dead or in jail. ...and I hope you never have to go through violence again.


----------



## PeacePassion

Sily Wily said:


> Well, I hope that son of a bitch is dead or in jail. ...and I hope you never have to go through violence again.


.... and yes, +1 to this too, definitely.


----------



## Kokos

Yep ! your artwork is really cool snail, didn't knew you were drawing :happy:. I mostly agree with all the themes you did there, although it made me cringe a little, because of that particular over sensitive direct way you have to present things, like that rifle shooting a teddybear; it's very ... i don't know how to explain it.. too much; but it's just the opinion of a guy who don't say anything in his works more than just illustrate, it's very personal and the message works, good stuff ! :happy:.


----------



## snail

Mystery Babylon.


Yeah, I know it's not exactly an accurate depiction of the vision, but I was amused at the time.


----------



## Nym

Seriously the family man bit was some of the funniest shit I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## LadyAutumn

snail said:


> This is a self-portrait in cut paper. The words inside of the face are all things that my ex actually said to me on a regular basis. I did this with the hopes that he might see how much he was hurting me so he would stop, but when I showed him, he laughed and said that he still agreed with all of the quotations.


Your artwork is beautiful Snail. Expressive...and I can just feel the emotion involved, very engaging. I want to hug you.

Your ex is a sick bastard. Nothing pisses me off more than liars and bullies! I agree with Lance. Jerkwad needs to be locked up in a cell with six big men and some vaseline.


----------



## Nym

LadyAutumn said:


> Your ex is a sick bastard. Nothing pisses me off more than liars and bullies! I agree with Lance. Jerkwad needs to be locked up in a cell with six big men and some vaseline.


Seriously Vaseline, aren't you being just a little to gently their lets go with sand paper condoms, and make them sick sadistic pricks who take personal delight in humiliation and suffering. They should be toothless, and think he has an offly perdy mouth...... I'm sort of evil. (That's when I get the red pajamas, pitch fork and and horns. I am evil witty, I am evil witty.)


----------



## LadyAutumn

wittySynonym said:


> They should be toothless, and think he has an offly perdy mouth......


Thanks for the laugh - that's great!


----------



## Kevinaswell

Well I approve.
:wink:


----------



## snail

No, I don't wish violence on him. That's what made him that way to begin with. The world needs less cruelty, not more.


----------



## Nym

who said anything about violence, it's loving.... horrible, horrible loving (shivers a little.)


----------



## whisperycat

*Line power*

Wow! Hard hitting social comment. Amazing artwork, Snail.


----------

